# August 17th Bunker Index - The Return of the Bunker!



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, I'm back after a brief productive break. Miss me? Some of you did more than others, I'm sure. 

I'm changing up the format of the BI report slightly. It was getting too time consuming to keep track of all the previous issues, and in addition many of the issues were becoming permanent as we now continue to face a "new America" with each passing day. Henceforth I will just be wrapping up the latest news items into a daily briefing for you. This saves me time and allows us to share more commentary on just those specific new items.

In today's stories, the economy continues to worsen and the government continues to tighten its tyrannical grip. The political season seems to have started early as well, but I don't know that I find that unusual. Obama's latest polling numbers have garnered him the title of "most unpopular president EVER" and so lots of potential candidates are thinking that 2012 may be their best shot. Recent polls indicated that the Republican party could just about run a 3 day old cadaver against him and still win. I see this as bad news considering that many of these Republican candidates have just as bad of pro-tyranny records as Obama does. 

As we drift towards the election, we need to be prepared for civil disturbances on a scale equal to or greater than what Britain recently suffered. Many agitators are moving among the population now to stir up racial violence and class warfare enmity, with the chief agitator casting out commentary to fuel the fire and his attorney general refusing to prosecute those caught committing racial violence. Gather in your friends and relatives and make it known to them that they have a safe place to retreat to, or if you're in the other situation, make sure YOU have a safe place to retreat to. 

Make sure you have plenty of food on hand, as well as plenty of ammunition. Remember, in England it wasn't the government that managed to stop the rioting. It was strong and determined men armed with makeshift weapons (all their government will allow) who met the rioters on the street and said, "You will not pass."

Remember Gandalf's warning: "They are coming."











1. Ohio non-Union business owner shot by union thugs in his home. He was doing well with his non-Union electrical contracting business and making money. His electrician union competitors had priced themselves out of business while he was able to buckle down and charge what he needed to in order to bring in the business. Expect more of this.

2. Solar flare activity has increased - NASA holding a press conference tomorrow around 2pm EST. I can't recall ever having solar flares becomes so serious that they had to hold a press conference to tell us about it.

3. Germany and France are proposing a collective government. Remember the last time this was tried? When one side tried to break away the other side invaded them and touched off a World War.

4. Dog thefts are up 32% this year with large breeds being stolen for illegal dogfighting or used in the least ethical of lab experiments. For many of us, our dogs are companions and coworkers on our farms. Losing a working sheepdog, for example, could mean many additional hours of labor as you try to replace him/her.

5. In Florida, a Polk county school board is taking flak for their decision to not allow a white brother and sister to attend the same school because keeping the siblings together leaves less room for minority students. School board chair is quoted as saying, "To me, diversity is just as important as family, in my opinion."

6. TSA has a new program in their behavior detection arsenal. TSA officers will be asking passengers a few personal questions and reluctance to answer or what the officer feels are signs of discomfort will get you referred to "secondary screening" or reported to law enforcement. Because when Americans decided to just stoically bear being fondled by government agents as a condition of travel, the government decided to push the envelope even further and now wants to know what's in your head as well. Now you won't just be physically violated at the airport, but mentally as well. 

7. Various U.S. cities are now adopting new building codes to prepare for "climate change", the new (and still discredited) scheme from Al Gore and his merry band of climatologists. At a time when businesses are struggling and American cities are already suffering the effects of a collapsing economy, they're now to be saddled with new regulation stemming from a discredited and fraudulent movement.

8. In Britain, MI5 has been called in to decrypt and analyze text messages between the cellphones of citizens who were believed to be involved in last week's rioting. Formerly the powerful spy agency has only been used against foreign countries (and the subjugated Irish). Is this a precursor of things to come here in the United States?


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

You always find items that I have not seen, thanks. Hope your books were good reading.
#1 Did the business owner get killed? Thuggary seems to becoming the in thing.

I thought the same about the solar flare news conference. False flag or real deal? I have read some blogs of meteorologists who have spoken about the flares as well as CMEs, which can be worse. They are all referencing NASA though. Any amatuer space watchers out there that can confirm?

#5 Makes me ashamed to work for a public school. Thankfully thhe values are still a little more traditional where I work.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome back Ernie! I like the format and agree, some things have just become a "permanent" part of society (much to my dismay).

The solar flare issue is interesting... they are not prone to "cry wolf" but I wonder if the situation is more precarious or if they are just getting more press now that the shuttle progam has been parked.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad to see you back Ernie. Would you mind if I started posting your bunker index in my Christian Homesteading forum? I think my members would be interested in it? Thanks.


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

Ernie, I am glad you had a productive and well earned break. We did miss you!

#5 yet one more reason to homeschool. 

#6 Welcome to the People's Republic of Massachusetts. That "behavior detection" is up and running at Logan airport. I have not flown anywhere in years. 

Also, I saw a snippet of an Obama speech this morning where he said that he is not very worried about another terrorist attack but is much more concerned with lone individuals like what happened in (I think it was) Norway. I saw many red flags with that one. Did you, or anyone else, catch that?


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Welcome back. You were sorely missed.


----------



## mommyumd (Jun 4, 2005)

Please nevr go away again!
From a lurker/poster!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Just when you think things couldn't possibly get any more crazy, along comes something like #5. Talk about irrational logic.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

HTWannabee said:


> Ernie, I am glad you had a productive and well earned break. We did miss you!
> 
> #5 yet one more reason to homeschool.
> 
> ...


Here are some quotes from that speech.
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/obama-frets-over-lone-wolf-attack-sept-11-231137985.html

Glad to see you back, Ernie.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sonshine, feel free to post the BI anywhere you see fit but please make sure you credit it back to me and to the HT site in general. This forum is paid for by sponsors and the content generated on this forum ought to draw people TO those sponsors. (Speaking of sponsors, I noticed that MyPatriotSupply has added some new items since my last visit to his shop!)

HTWannabee, I've been hearing Obama's goings on about "lone wolf" attacks lately. The media spun quite a story on Breivik. It would surprise you to know he was neither Christian NOR conservative. DHS has already begun looking into the purchases of guns, ammo, military surplus, and other survival supplies here in the United States. I believe Obama's musings on this topic to be part of a meme they are trying to start. As we've seen, the government and media are perfectly willing to twist events to suit their purpose and their ignorant followers will step right in line. Witness how many people still believe Loughner was part of the Tea Party and that Breivik was a Christian fundamentalist. It's only a matter of time until some other nutcase does something somewhere and then they're going to use that event to crack down on everyone.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome back Amigo...

Still fondling (in a good way) those knives...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hi Ernie.

That school bit is so sick.
And as for flying commercially - I gave that up a long time ago. I've only gone once since 9/11, as I think the terrorist won, due to the nonsense we have to go through to fly anywhere. (Give me a private airplane and I'm going for sure!)


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Glad you are back!

Regarding #1, I think it was Michigan?

http://www.myfoxal.com/story/152733...m-turns-life-threatening?clienttype=printable


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Glad to have you back Ernie. Sounds like the TSA is trying to adopt what Israel does but of course they are twisting it to suit their own perverted agenda. Which means it will be utterly ineffective at stopping terrorism. 

We are flying to the east coast in Sept so I guess we will find out first hand about the new procedures. During our trip in April only hubby was run through the full body machine and groped - probably because he is wearing a kippah - and the kids and I were ushered through the standard metal detectors even when we were in the line to have to go through the full scanner.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

timfromohio said:


> Glad you are back!
> 
> Regarding #1, I think it was Michigan?
> 
> http://www.myfoxal.com/story/152733...m-turns-life-threatening?clienttype=printable


Not sure. The attack was at his Michigan home but I think his business operates in Ohio. The article I found kept referring to him as an "Ohio businessman".


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Ahh - doesn't really matter I was just curious if there were two such cases. Ridiculous behavior which we can expect more of in the future.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

How can they do #5? Wouldn't busing the kids add more money to the budget? nothing is more important than family! ughhhhh


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

Hard to say what NASA will put out tomarrow.

Will they say flares are more likely to occur than the previously thought, or less likely?

I'm inclined to believe they would not have a press conference to tell us that the odds are the same as previously predicted. Nor do I think they would announce flares are less likely. I think they would remain quiet and let it pass if they thought the chances were reduced as no one is really panicking, at least not large scale on MSM. Never know though.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

tab said:


> You always find items that I have not seen, thanks. Hope your books were good reading.
> #1 Did the business owner get killed? Thuggary seems to becoming the in thing.
> 
> I thought the same about the solar flare news conference. False flag or real deal? I have read some blogs of meteorologists who have spoken about the flares as well as CMEs, which can be worse. They are all referencing NASA though. Any amatuer space watchers out there that can confirm?
> ...


about #1 ,no he is OK.
Welcome Back Ernie.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Seems the TSA is going to be our first official 'thought police'. I'd be interested in learning what the questions are that they ask. Does anyone have information? I gave up flying years ago too. Last flight I took was a Frontier Airlines flight back in 2004.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome back Ernie. Hope your vacation was a good one. I like the new format. And you do find stories that I can not...happy to see these post again.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Welcome back Ernie!

#6 ought to be real interesting for our family when we return Stateside (whenever that may be). I can just see me...no sleep, on a plane for 10+ hours, wrangling two kids, one cat, one dog and one very dismayed and equally tired Soldier...getting questioned. Ha, heaven help the poor soul that tries it!

ETA: Let's not forget the luggage for four people and the fact the animals will be crated and ready to get OUT! Yeah, question this frazzled chica...please.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome back Ernie! :nanner: I'm glad you got things worked out and will be resuming the BI. :clap::happy::bouncy: You've been sorely missed.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Sonshine, feel free to post the BI anywhere you see fit but please make sure you credit it back to me and to the HT site in general. This forum is paid for by sponsors and the content generated on this forum ought to draw people TO those sponsors. (Speaking of sponsors, I noticed that MyPatriotSupply has added some new items since my last visit to his shop!)
> 
> HTWannabee, I've been hearing Obama's goings on about "lone wolf" attacks lately. The media spun quite a story on Breivik. It would surprise you to know he was neither Christian NOR conservative. DHS has already begun looking into the purchases of guns, ammo, military surplus, and other survival supplies here in the United States. I believe Obama's musings on this topic to be part of a meme they are trying to start. As we've seen, the government and media are perfectly willing to twist events to suit their purpose and their ignorant followers will step right in line. Witness how many people still believe Loughner was part of the Tea Party and that Breivik was a Christian fundamentalist. It's only a matter of time until some other nutcase does something somewhere and then they're going to use that event to crack down on everyone.


Thanks Ernie. I agree that you and HT should be credited.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Yay for the Bunker Index! Welcome back, Ernie. You were definitely missed.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Good to have you back Ernie! We certainly missed you. 
Saw a news item about a flash mob robbing a store in MD in less than a minute. Used to be flash mobs were for innocent things.


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

So glad you are back Ernie! Your reports have been very much missed. I like the new format....boils down to the newest we have to deal with. Thank you!!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

lemonthyme7 said:


> Good to have you back Ernie! We certainly missed you.
> Saw a news item about a flash mob robbing a store in MD in less than a minute. Used to be flash mobs were for innocent things.


I saw that one too but I wasn't sure how recent it was and in a way, flash mobs robbing a convenience store almost seem innocent after the flash mobs that have been beating people to death.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello Ernie and welcome back! As others have said, you were sorely missed. I am amazed at the news items you find that I normally don't see out there. So much to digest. Thanks!


----------



## DavisHillFarm (Sep 12, 2008)

So glad to have you back Ernie!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

What are flash mobs other than terrorists? They are organized criminals bent on terrorizing others which in my mind equals terrorist. I also wonder how they can be stopped other than arming store clerks with machine guns in which case innocent bystanders will be mowed down along with terrorists.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome back. God bless you and yours, and thank you.

#3 makes me think that France and Germany want to throw the rest of the EU under the bus. Either under the tires or ride in the back as second class citizens.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Great to see you back, Ernie. BI is the first thing I look for each day.
Karen


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hasn't been the same without you here,Ernie..


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words. Why y'all bother to read my words is somewhat puzzling to me, but I'm glad you do. I hope that I will be in some way a service to you and your family as time grows short.

So what have I been reading?

The big ticket item was the complete discourses of Epictetus, including the Enchiridion. From that, I am drawing up some principles of basic guerilla warfare that you and I are engaging in every day. Don't think you are a guerilla fighter? You are. The shooting war hasn't started yet, but every day when you pick one brand over another because that company supports your principles then you're fighting an economic guerilla war. Every time you eat a dinner prepared from your own garden then you're waging economic war against the enemy. Every time you post a how-to thread on this forum, or every time you throw a nod of support to someone else who has done so then you are engaging in guerilla warfare.

We are all guerillas against the system. _Contra Mundum_ to the end. Face your government masters and declare yourself _non serviam_, even if they kill you for it. 

The Four Principles of Guerilla Warfare as drawn from Epictetus:

1. Everything you have can be taken away from you. This includes your health, wealth, your home, and your possessions. You may be forced to stand by while your stored food is taken. You may be imprisoned. You may have to watch your children die violently in front of you, which is the worst fate a parent can envision. You have no control over any of this so stop worrying about it. Embrace it. Own it. Don't let them use this fear to enslave you.

2. All of the things that can be done to you will not be done to you at the hands of some faceless government thug. They will be done to you by your friends, neighbors, colleagues, and allies who failed to maintain the principle laid forth in #1. Know this now and plan accordingly. The enemy cannot catch you because they don't know about you. It's those you have let in on your plans who will do you in.

3. Your mind is your stronghold. They can force you to do things but they cannot force you to accept them. That change can only occur in your mind and as a product of your free will. If you are compelled today then do what you must to get by and remember that tomorrow is a different day. Do not let them crush you with shame.

4. You are always at war. Even as a captive in a prison cell, you are still fighting. The war is waged on many fronts and does not always include violence. Simply speaking out against the government, in public or in secret, is an act of revolution. Understand that you are always at war with the powers that wish to enslave you and continuously look at the world through that lens.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome back brother! Now, lets get it on! LOL


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO GLAD to have you back! Your commentary is very helpful to many of us and you were missed. glad to have the BI back too


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

:clap: Yay, Ernie's back!!


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

TheMrs said:


> :clap: Yay, Ernie's back!!


And in great form!!


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

:happy::kiss:


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Glad you are back, Ernie.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qml7obNdmgk&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

In this Youtube video, DHS portrays middle class white people as terrorists as part of their "spy on your neighbor" campaign.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

So glad your back!!! missed you!
Okay now i will go back and read, just wanted you to know that you were missed first..


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

It's a war on Americans. you had to know we'd be the subject of a war sooner or later, I mean the government is running out of folks to declare on after all.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

TheMrs said:


> :clap: Yay, Ernie's back!!


:happy2:


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

#5 school boards. Some years back here a tiny town north of us the people asked for indoor bathrooms. They did not ask for new school. Older building and bathrooms were out side in another small building but modren. Kids had to leave the main building to get there. 

They build a new big grade school. Not enough kids for it. So they bussed some kids from this town out there 6 miles. Parents were angry on the north side of town. Now they have built several new schools in my town. This town has grown. 

Now we are going to be voting on another school tax increase , Yes, I filled in the form they sent out. School district south of us has a fee for children to ride school buses there. In the paper. I do not think the schools here have tried that. 

Glad you are back Ernie.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

very happy to see you back!


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Ernie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qml7obNdmgk&feature=player_embedded
> 
> In this Youtube video, DHS portrays middle class white people as terrorists as part of their "spy on your neighbor" campaign.


One part of me thinks they are trying to raise awareness in the US. In Isreal people are constantly on the lookout for "abandoned bags" etc.

However, it scares the heck out of the rest of me. What's "suspicous" activity? Do the cops get called because someone doesn't like the way I'm dressed and the bag I'm carrying?


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Someone should report the suspicious activity happening in that big white house...


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

I am glad that the Bunker index is back. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

http://usdayofrage.org/public-announcements.html

Mass protests being planned for US cities, including Boise ID.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome back Ernie


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Not sure. The attack was at his Michigan home but I think hi
> s business operates in Ohio. The article I found kept referring to him as an "Ohio businessman".


I can clear this up. Lambertville, Michigan is a suburb of Toledo Ohio. Like cross the street a d you are in Ohio. If there weren't signs you wouldn't know you were in a different state. The guy could live 2 blocks from his business in Ohio and live in Michigan. It is that. close.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

God Bless you Ernie! So glad your back.


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

So glad to see you back Ernie!!! I've missed your BI!!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Ernie said:


> I saw that one too but I wasn't sure how recent it was and in a way, flash mobs robbing a convenience store almost seem innocent after the flash mobs that have been beating people to death.


The flash mob phenom is seriously making me thinking about upgrading my standard revolver to a more robust crowd pleasing AK with a sack full of magazines. Six shots is great, but when you've got sixty hooligans out 'campaigning' it leaves something to be desired... although a few choice rounds might dissipate a mob...

Welcome back...


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

thank you for coming back! what a relief. i just don't think i can figure it out all on my own. we neeeeed you!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Knock it off guys, your gonna give Ernie a swollen head.:hysterical::hysterical::teehee:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

texican said:


> The flash mob phenom is seriously making me thinking about upgrading my standard revolver to a more robust crowd pleasing AK with a sack full of magazines. Six shots is great, but when you've got sixty hooligans out 'campaigning' it leaves something to be desired... although a few choice rounds might dissipate a mob...
> 
> Welcome back...


Yep welcome Back :thumb:

Texican i am afraid the way it will work out is you may as well try for all them because the way our new law works you will be on their hit list :viking:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome back Ernie :sing:

Thank you for bringing the Bunker Index back too. I consider it the news!

Today's B.I. if I didn't know better I would consider it news from a foreign country. Some of that stuff I would never had thought would happen here, even just a few years ago.

Ive had relatives question the wisdom of me living in the middle of nowhere, so far outside,even a small town. The more time goes by, the happier I am about that.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Thanks for all the kind words. Why y'all bother to read my words is somewhat puzzling to me, but I'm glad you do. I hope that I will be in some way a service to you and your family as time grows short.
> 
> So what have I been reading?
> 
> ...


#3

Have you been reading viktor frankl? :goodjob:

Everyone should read "mans search for meaning"


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

texican said:


> The flash mob phenom is seriously making me thinking about upgrading my standard revolver to a more robust crowd pleasing AK with a sack full of magazines. Six shots is great, but when you've got sixty hooligans out *'campaigning'* it leaves something to be desired... although a few choice rounds might dissipate a mob...
> 
> Welcome back...


Texican - I couldn't agree with you more. 

I did a little follow-up on the WI one that happened at the fair and read that so far one person has been arrested and is being charged with "Hate Crime". 

I bolded one specific word of yours because it reminded me of an article I read on shtfplan. I don't really want to post it here as it might incite some ... unsavory discourse that I don't believe would benefit many. However, I have a sinking feeling that these "Flash Mobs" are only going to get MUCH worse.

ETA: Welcome Back Ernie! You've been much missed!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

AR Cattails said:


> Hello Ernie and welcome back! As others have said, you were sorely missed. I am amazed at the news items you find that I normally don't see out there. So much to digest. Thanks!


yes welcome back... i always look for your post first. keeps me informed...thanks


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Yippee!! Great to see you back! I missed all the news updates while you were gone!

You reminded me about something I want to post regarding my sister's recent experience with the TSA. Gotta run the baby to a Dr. appt. 1st though. 

So happy you're back!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome back, I always appreciate your Bunker Indices.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

ghmerrill said:


> #3
> 
> Have you been reading viktor frankl? :goodjob:
> 
> Everyone should read "mans search for meaning"


Frankl, Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, and Epictetus. They tie in together well!


----------

